# Playstation 4 &amp; 2 Controller &amp; 10 Spiele // Rechnung Mai 2014



## Flow2002 (17. Februar 2015)

*Ich verkaufe eine PS4 in OVP mit 2 Controllern und 10 Spielen aus dem PSN. Accountdaten werden natürlich übergeben. Rechnung ist von Notebook.de 
Zustand ist neuwertig

Dragon Age Inquisition    
Destiny    
Fifa 15 
Diablo Ultimate Evil Edition    
Trine 2 
Injustice Götter unter uns    
Trials Fusion    
Stick it to the Man 
Rayman Legends    
Watch Dogs

490 € incl Versand*


----------



## Flow2002 (22. Februar 2015)

Noch zu haben


----------

